# Marco Island 8/18



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Damn son.....nearly broken leg, busted up skiff, red tide, green algae bloom and no decent fish to boot!

You should've stayed home and gotten a root canal instead!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lol, ah aren't family vacations fun?

Here's how far my leg went through the dock:


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> We headed down to Marco for the last 8 days, which is just about the longest vacation I have ever taken. We rented a house on the water with a dock, but the dock was in less then good condition, I actually fell through on of the boards and hurt my leg. Luckily it didn't break. The dock had horizontal boards (2x8's to mount a ladder) where you tied up the boat instead of uprights, and the tidal swing caught my skiff under one of them and pulled out part of my rub rail. Easy fix, but a bit annoying.
> 
> The conditions were less then ideal. Wind was blowing 15-20mph the majority of the time, and the water was green with algae, with visibility near zero. Red tide had drifted off, but the algae bloom made for less then scenic views. Big thunder storms rolled in starting about 2pm each day.
> 
> ...


Yes it's a zoo down here for sure.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

I would not eat those snapper. Red and Brown tide is some nasty stuff and those have probably been swimming in it unless you caught them well into the 10k islands.

Nevermind, just saw the original post date. Hopefully they were fine and I hope your leg is healing well.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Wow. Back in the sixties there was nothing there but a couple of fish camps. We used to drive over from Coral Gables to fish the snook run off the beach south of the pass. Oh, the memories.......


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah, back when I was younger, that side of the island was ideal for the big snook run in May. Outside of that, I didn't care so much for the fishing on that side of the island. If I ever go there, I'm putting in around Goodland and either fishing that side of the island or running the 10k.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

firecat1981 said:


> We headed down to Marco for the last 8 days, which is just about the longest vacation I have ever taken. We rented a house on the water with a dock, but the dock was in less then good condition, I actually fell through on of the boards and hurt my leg. Luckily it didn't break. The dock had horizontal boards (2x8's to mount a ladder) where you tied up the boat instead of uprights, and the tidal swing caught my skiff under one of them and pulled out part of my rub rail. Easy fix, but a bit annoying.
> 
> The conditions were less then ideal. Wind was blowing 15-20mph the majority of the time, and the water was green with algae, with visibility near zero. Red tide had drifted off, but the algae bloom made for less then scenic views. Big thunder storms rolled in starting about 2pm each day.
> 
> ...


When we go to Flamingo we travel 60-80 miles a day! Lol


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

My parents lived on Marco when I was born. My grandparents had a house at the end of south barfield where Stanley steamers house is now. A lot of memories landing big snook from that dock. I don't make it down to Marco much at all now. Every now and then we pull into the snook for a bowl of conch chowder.


----------

